# Audi A8 3.0T/TDI confirmed for US market



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/01/10/audi-confirms-3-0t-powertrain-for-2013-a8-in-u-s/












> Audi has confirmed at the Detroit Auto Show that its 2013 A8 will be available with a 3.0-liter supercharged V6 in the United States. Delivering 333 horsepower and 325 pound-feet of torque through all four wheels, the A8 3.0T will be sold in both both short- and long-wheelbase formats and it will be one of a growing crop of vehicles sold in North America with start/stop technology. The move follows confirmation that Audi will also market its flagship luxury sedan with a 3.0-liter six-cylinder TDI diesel engine.
> 
> Both powertrain combinations have already been offered in the A8 in other markets, and both engines have already been featured in other Audi models sold here, but these powerplants will be the first six-cylinder A8s sold in North America. Audi has not released official fuel economy estimates for these new powertrains.


http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=392470

Matching the S Class S350 Blutec 4MATIC, except the Audi will have more horsepower and the A8 is lighter even with quattro.

*This car will be the introduction of the next gen Audi TDI that will soon go into the next gen Q7, current Q5, A6, etc*

I read somewhere that it has 25X hp (so more than BMW/MB's unit), but 400ish torque, so it is down a little from the BMW/MB units


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

While 250x is more hp than the S350, it is not a ton more because the S350 has the revised Bluetec engine like the ML350 and those are rated at 240hp.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

This is good news. Nice to see that Audi still has faith that diesels have a market in the US. OK, BMW, when we will see a 535d?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

The Audi A8 gets 25% better fuel economy compared to the MB S350 BTEC (based on EU cycle) - see Audi Adds A8 TDI Diesel


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

anyone who can afford A8 or S class or 7 series why would they consider fuel savings. First introduce A4, A5 and A6 diesel and then go for A8. This is just crazy. Car companies are more focusing on meeting their avg fuel consumption set by EPA for 2016 rather than considering what consumer needs. With all these news 640d/A8 it makes me feel I will never get into another performance diesel small sedan in US in near future with which I could replace my 335d.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was just thinking the same thing. Anyone buying what is around a $100k car new is probably not going to care at all about fuel economy.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Anyone buying what is around a $100k car new is probably not going to care at all about fuel economy.


My Bluetec is a bit closer to 100K than to 10K but I must admit that the ability to get close to 40mpg at 70mph is rather satisfying to me.I could certainly *afford* to drive a car that got 20mpg but I'd much *prefer* one that got 40.And having a cruising range of about 750 miles is also kinda cool.That just happened to me the other day....almost 710 miles with 1 gallon left in the tank.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

listerone said:


> My Bluetec is a bit closer to 100K than to 10K but I must admit that the ability to get close to 40mpg at 70mph is rather satisfying to me.I could certainly *afford* to drive a car that got 20mpg but I'd much *prefer* one that got 40.And having a cruising range of about 750 miles is also kinda cool.That just happened to me the other day....almost 710 miles with 1 gallon left in the tank.


I dunno but for some reason I just think the people buying the really big cars(S, 7, A8, etc) do not care at all about fuel economy.

I can see people who buy a $50-60k car, which an E350 Bluetec can easily fall into, and having some concerns. I see this car selection for the people who need something sizeable, want it to be nice to some degree but are trying to be value minded. But perhaps that is how someone looks at the S350 v. the S550 and so on.

710 miles with one gallon left in the tank, how big is the tank?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> I dunno but for some reason I just think the people buying the really big cars(S, 7, A8, etc) do not care at all about fuel economy.


I'm not so sure. People like the longer range, if they didn't, the Lexus LS Hybrid, 7 series Hybrid, S Class Hybrid/Diesel wouldn't exist


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> I'm not so sure. People like the longer range, if they didn't, the Lexus LS Hybrid, 7 series Hybrid, S Class Hybrid/Diesel wouldn't exist


But aren't the sells of those kind of low? Could they maybe exist more for people who want to feel "green" or also for the auto maker to bring up the overall mpg for their line?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> But aren't the sells of those kind of low? Could they maybe exist more for people *who want to feel "green"* or also for the auto maker to bring up the overall mpg for their line?


That's a very good point. There's also that smug factor people (i.e. mostly Lexus/Toyota hybrid owners :rofl tend to have.

Yeah, sales on most of these models are very low. The LS Hybrid and 7 series AH don't sell unless there are huge discounts on them. The S klasse diesel sells because MB does have a diesel following. The S400 Hybrid, though, I have no idea. My dealer has had the same white one for months, just sitting there.


----------



## minus13 (Aug 17, 2011)

For me, the diesel sedan purchase was all about real-life performance and range, range, range. The fuel savings never really factored in for me - that would just be a bonus.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

minus13 said:


> For me, the diesel sedan purchase was all about real-life performance and range, range, range. The fuel savings never really factored in for me - that would just be a bonus.


+1, while fuel mileage is nice and I like being seen as green(at least by some), it's the performance and hopefully longevity of the diesel that appeals to me. I also like driving a car that you don't see on every corner. I may well give the A8 diesel a look if BMW fails to deliver on a 5 series diesel in the US.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

minus13 said:


> For me, the diesel sedan purchase was all about real-life performance and range, range, range. The fuel savings never really factored in for me - that would just be a bonus.


+1. The performance of the 335d plus not having stop all of the time for gas (my round trip commute totals about 350 miles a week) is big benefit.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah range is one of the important things to me and a minor complaint of mine with the 335d. I can put on a good 50-100 more miles per tank with my truck over the 335d. Not used the MBZ as a daily in so long that I forget it's range but I think it too was a good bit more than the 335d. But I drive 110-170 miles per day and usually six days a week, so the more range I have per stops at gas stations then the better.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> 710 miles with one gallon left in the tank, how big is the tank?


It's just over 21 gallons.And the tank had about 1.5 gallons left (I rounded down).Click on my fuelly icon for details if you're curious.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

listerone said:


> It's just over 21 gallons.And the tank had about 1.5 gallons left (I rounded down).Click on my fuelly icon for details if you're curious.


Thanks, it was the tank size I was most curious about.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

listerone said:


> My Bluetec is a bit closer to 100K than to 10K but I must admit that the ability to get close to 40mpg at 70mph is rather satisfying to me.I could certainly *afford* to drive a car that got 20mpg but I'd much *prefer* one that got 40.And having a cruising range of about 750 miles is also kinda cool.That just happened to me the other day....almost 710 miles with 1 gallon left in the tank.


This. I totally agree. Just because you can afford something does not mean that one wants to be wasteful. It is nice to do something to save the environment and reduce reliance on foreign oil.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> This. I totally agree. Just because you can afford something does not mean that one wants to be wasteful. It is nice to do something to save the environment and reduce reliance on foreign oil.


I'd prefer one that I enjoy driving with fitment of my fat butt, ride, acceleration, and handling being the key things that define enjoyment. Range would be a secondary factor and fuel economy quite honestly falls way down in the list of factors for me even though it is related to range. How it effects the environment is not even on the list for me, I really could care less if a spotted owl died every time I turned the ignition or if a penguin was saved every time I touched the accelerator.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

AutoUnion said:


> ...I read somewhere that it has 25X hp (so more than BMW...


250-something is more than 265? I don't follow...


----------

